# Super Spokeshaves



## nwbusa

Great detailed review, thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts with us!


----------



## Kookaburra

Well done review of two beautiful tools. Your excellent photos are a big plus. I have the Veritas low angle spokeshave, but I may be adding these to that lovely little tool soon!


----------



## rlance

Carter….that was an excellent tool review….well done….thanks for your efforts….and, for me, a timely review as I was seeking opinions on shaves given LV's free shipping promotion…..you have been brought to the attention of Rob Lee already following your bench build…..such professional tools reviews as you did here rival that of a small number of reviewers and Rob Lee should also be noting that as well….keep up the great work.


----------



## lysdexic

Carter,

Thanks for the review. I am also on the fence with spokesshaves. I have a few vintage Stanleys but they are frustrating. Your review settled my mind on the Veritas. Next free shipping event I'll pull the trigger.


----------



## doordude

hey lysdexic, veritas has free shipping right now with 40.00 min. purchase.only thru the 9-24
oh, nice review carter…


----------



## lysdexic

no kidding?!

I did not know that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BPS238

I saw these in the photo of your tool chest and was wondering how you liked them. Thanks for the review! That seat is looking mighty fine too. Looking forward to seeing the finished chair.


----------



## woodmaker

Great review, lots of details and pictures; love that.

Are all spokeshaves sharpened at 30 degrees? I have an old stanley, but never knew what angle to sharpen it at since it's not stamped on the blade. I tried 25, but that isn't working out.


----------



## GarageWoodworks

Nice review. I own their flat spoke shave and enjoy using it. I've never used it with a shim (and actually forgot it came with some), but I may give them a try.


----------



## wingate_52

Thanks for the review. I am off into the workshop to put some small recesses into the ends of the mouth of my Stanley's to reduce clogging.


----------



## Richforever

Nice review. Thanks! I have the flat bottomed one, and keep it next to my bed so I can pet it and thank it for its wonderful help on projects.


----------



## AJV

Thanks for taking the time and effort. Your review along with the one Fine Woodworking did back in 2006 has pushed me to Veritas over Lie Neilson. BTW - the pictures are great.


----------



## karlfife

It appears these shaves have undergone a redesign in recent years. They're made differently now.

The older photos & reviews show a blade "bed" that is continuous and flat-milled. The current version shows a bed with a milled 'dot' above the cap screw and a milled 'lip' near the mouth. The blade is unsupported in between.

Any idea why the change? My first thought is that it's a change for the worse, but I'm not qualified to say.

Big flat milled surfaces smack of quality, and seemingly could serve to dampen vibration and chatter. On the other hand, when I consider the physics of the blade, the cap & screw, and the consequent forces involved, it would seem to be of little or no consequence.

Any opinions?

Naturally the change would reduce material cost and manufacturing/machine time, but it has NOT been my experience that Lee Valley / Veritas compromise to save cost. It HAS been my experience that they make the best tool they can, and then figure out what the price needs to be (which is never cheap).

The change would appear to save weight (and perhaps with no "downside"), but as CartersWhittling mentioned, the extra weight is not a negative attribute.

Thoughts?

Where Rob Lee when you need him


----------

